# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  What size wood do I need for this length?

## boggo

Hi,  I am building a pergola and wanted some advice on the type of wood needed for the roof.  The size will be about 5.2 meters by 5.2 meters at this stage.  One end would be attached to the roof (using the extendaroof  brackets.  The other end would be two 90x90 posts.  I do not want any other posts as it will break up the area.  One place I got a quote off said they would use 280x65 bearers.  I am trying to figure out and validate of this would be strong enough.  Ideally I would like wood as the rest of the structure would be wood. (all painted).  I have being trying to understand the Span Tables at various websites but cannot really understand them.  Do you think 280x65 would be ok?  The roof will just be polycarb. 
Thanks in advance. 
John

----------


## joynz

Hi John 
You'll need a building permit, too, if building a roofed pergola.

----------

